# Hackintosh sur un portable?... Over?



## Keikoku (19 Mars 2012)

Hello!

Un pote aurait souhaité se faire un hackintosh sur portable (qu'il n'a pas encore acheté).

De ce que j'ai compris, c'est beaucoup plus chaud que sur une tour standard. C'est vrai?

Idéalement, il faudrait que ça soit (plus ou moins) un portable "gamer", peut-être pas au stade d'un alienware cochon à 3400 euros, mais un truc qui sache faire tourner des jeux récents (genre witcher 2) en résolution standard ou élevée.

J'immagine que c'est infaisable, mais bon, on sait jamais hehe


----------



## itOtO (19 Mars 2012)

Salut,
J'avoue que le hackintosh sur portable c'est pas le top... Souvent assez galère, beaucoup moins de configs compatibles, difficile de trouver des configs ou tout les composants sont pleinement compatibles, et généralement on perd la gestion de l'énergie/veille/veille profonde. Donc autant dire que j'en vois pas trop l'intérêt, surtout l'achat dans l'optique d'en faire un hackintosh (avoir déjà un portable et vouloir bidouiller un peu pour essayer d'installer OSX dessus, là OK).

En plus avec un portable gamer on s'approche de configurations haut de gamme assez chères, donc quitte à investir ce prix autant prendre un Macbook Pro! Autant je conseille le HAckintosh desktop, autant sur un laptop je ne peux que conseiller de prendre un Mac.

Après ça se trouve, faut trainer du côté de insanelymac ou mac-on-pc (sur tonymacx86 ils avaient présenter un laptop compatible sur du HP probook, mais c'est loin de la configuration gamer...)


----------



## Keikoku (19 Mars 2012)

ça roule ^^ C'est bien ce que je pensais ^^

Merci en tout cas!


----------



## icerose (19 Mars 2012)

a faire un portable si tu l'as deja sa peux etre simpas a tester 
sachant qu il y a eu pas mal de travaille sur les netbook 
maintenant je rejoins itoto mieux vaux acheter un mac book
apres si il cherche a bidouiller a tout prix 
google  permet de trouver les config tester 
http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
donc bonne recherche perso a investir dans un portable je chercherai en commencent par ici 
et donc les sites connus


pour les portables 
http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
pour les netbook 
http://www.mymacnetbook.com/compatibility-chart/

sa peux aider mais perso j ai pas tester se genre de tuto 
a defaut de portable


----------



## Keikoku (20 Mars 2012)

D'accord ! Merci bien


----------



## dude. (11 Mai 2012)

Pas besoin d'un alien ware de brute, regarde dans les nouveau asus g75vw, g55vw ou les msi GT60 et GT70 ca devrait te faire tourner a peu prrs n'importe quoi a moins de 1500E, mais a ce prix la tu peux avoire un jolie macbook pro, par contre avec les macbokk pro oublies le gaming...


----------

